# using java moss as carpet?



## trashion (Jan 6, 2008)

i need an easy-to-care-for carpet plant. would java moss adhere to my substrate (eco-complete) and form a carpet, if weighed down for a while?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Same idea just lay it down.

http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Another way very quick, cheap and very effective. Go to the store and buy your basic hairnet (3 pack for $1). Just put a thin layer of javamoss over a rock and cover the moss-covered rock with the hairnet twist and tie and your done. You could use bigger rocks and then flatter ones to create hills, etc.


----------



## SlyDer (Jul 11, 2007)

i always wanted totry flame moss as a carpet, jus mow it now and then


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I used some Java moss tied to bits of coconut shell and they formed a great patch. Had to trim the fairly regularly but looked good IMHO! Also the trimming could be done by lifting each piece of shell out so I didn't get loads of moss bits in the tank.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

You're on the right track. Moss looks great when it's real lush, and it's super low maintenance. Just a few things to consider though:

I would tie it to something. It's easier to remove and clean that way. Moss collects a lot of detritus. Also, if it were to cling to the substrate you will still need to move the substrate around little when siphoning right?


----------



## mikeb210 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantingtips.htm

Works with riccia, java moss, and any other mosses you want to try.

Best of luck!

-Mike


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

It would get ugly in a matter of months when it overgrows and you have to yank it out.. ALl the inside would be white and full of doo doo.
And the worst part They start getting to everywhere


----------



## aarathi (Jan 15, 2008)

Java moss commonly used in freshwater aquariums. It attaches to rocks, roots, and driftwood. Due to its clinging nature Java Moss can also be made into a moss wall. Java Moss does not require any special attention. It accepts all kind of waters, even weakly brackish, and all kind of light qualities at a wide range of temperature, though it has been observed growing better at low temperatures.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Java Moss can do fine but it may grow too messy and tall for a foreground. With the wide choice of mosses available now, you should be able to find a better alternative. Most mosses are just about as easy as Java Moss.


----------

